# version phone service one hour off



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Was an hour late picking up my kids from school. They only waited outside in 20 degree temps 1/2 hr before they went back in school. Called verizon. They said I could not cancelled early without paying termination charges. My phone is still an hour off conected to there networks clock. My kids said they will not be Verizon customers. Venting cuz I made a deal with the devil I guess. They can do no wrong.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Could be some crazy NTP issue or something on their network. Manually set the time on your phone if you're worried.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe your phone is set for the wrong time zone (eastern vs central)?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How is this related to "elements of business" thread?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Could just be that you're in Lowell. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1891336 said:


> How is this related to "elements of bidding" thread?


he was bidding in a hurry?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

..........


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss;1891336 said:


> How is this related to "elements of bidding" thread?


 the thread is elements of business. I use my phone at work. Go bark up another tree. Woof


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How again is that elements of business? 
You weren't using it for work. So it's still not business. 
I use my phone at work as well, and it's not business. I.thought you were only plowing your driveway?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Aren't you on the west side of Michigan? That's close enough to Central time I'd expect random time zone screw ups.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. FYI do not trust time on verizon


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I take it you don't work outside for a living?

I have know idea how someone who works outside couldn't tell time within an hour just based off of the sun's location in the sky..........


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

jomama45;1891406 said:


> I take it you don't work outside for a living?
> 
> I have know idea how someone who works outside couldn't tell time within an hour just based off of the sun's location in the sky..........


But it was cloudy your honor


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I got lost on version


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito;1891404 said:


> Ok. Thanks. FYI do not trust time on verizon


Mines never been off yet. Spot on actually.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jasburrito;1891404 said:


> Ok. Thanks. FYI do not trust time on verizon


always trust your biological clock.....or wrist watch


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If they went the other way and you were early for everything would buy 2 phones...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1891420 said:


> If they went the other way and you were early for everything would buy 2 phones...


My blackberry would ask permission to change time zones


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon me sir, but we are entering a new time zone, would you like to change your time, or would you like me to do it automatically? Also that means you need to take your pills earlier as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Siri is such a clock blocker.....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

jasburrito;1891237 said:


> Was an hour late picking up my kids from school. They only waited outside in 20 degree temps 1/2 hr before they went back in school. Called verizon. They said I could not cancelled early without paying termination charges. My phone is still an hour off conected to there networks clock. My kids said they will not be Verizon customers. Venting cuz I made a deal with the devil I guess. They can do no wrong.


This is exactly why I don't do phone contracts any more. All of the major cell players now offer a pre-paid phone with no "got ya's". I have a Verizon Prepaid iphone and could't be happier. My inlaws and MANY more people I know have had contracts with them and have not been happy with the contract because they are known to add misc fees and have outragious bills. Me, if I use up all my data, it just doesn't allow me to use it anymore until I refill. I pay less than $100. a month for 2 phones. BTW, the only time Ive ever had problem with the time being off, while in michigan, is when Im near the lake Michigan shore line. Seems that every now and then, I will catch a tower across the lake...


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Verizon is the best cell company with everything across the board from coverage to customer service. My time has never been off once. I will always have a cell phone so I don't mind being on a contract with a company for the rest of my life. And what's a contract...2 years. Big hoopty do. The only thing I would want to change is possibly upgrading a phone early. Now they added that feature so I can do that anytime within the 2 year contract. As far as you trying to cancel early and paying a fee is normal for a reputable company. The only people that get mad about unexpected fees and charges are people that DON'T UNDERSTAND the process of how these phones and combined policy work. I have a friend just that is such a tightwad he doesn't want a contract. Well his phone SUCKS. He can't use all the functions that phone would normally have on the other networks. Can't sent pics to other phones, has a crap customer service, dropped calls, battery always dying, not enough memory, can only have 6 stored apps. Functionality and compatibility is what these phones are about these days. If you use a non contract phone on a non traditional carrier to save a buck you will be asking for problems that you don't foresee now. I can't believe that you didn't also rely on any other form of time also. Internal time clock, truck clock, wrist watch, clocks on computers, laptops, tv, microwave. No offense but I can't go without seeing some form of time within 15 minutes of where I am or picking up on external clues. It was a accident on your behalf. You messed up. That hardly warrants canceling a cell contract. If you compare this to plowing this is like the fickle customer that watts to cancel cause you didn't get there in time cause of the more snow on the road. People just need to understand how things and processes work and be accountable for there actions instead of BLAMING somebody else for it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy a watch.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Shutting down your phone and rebooting it once and a while will help.



No other clocks in your vehicle or home?

Why didn't your kid call you on your cell phone when you were late?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1894514 said:


> Buy a watch.


What kind of watch does Randy use?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Armour*........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

My kids do not have cell phones.I called the school. Sorry about the title being wrong. Spell check maybe. I do agree that Verizon does have the best service. But they dropped FM from there phones. I like live FM. There towers must be in competition with FM towers? I have had Verizon for 10+ years. I have seen my phone do the goofy time thing in manistee before. But never at my house in gr area. It caught me off guard being off the 1st time ever around my house. But whatever the phone did it. Of course on off on fixed the time. Plowsite rules


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually version doesn't have the most cell towers/ biggest network.
They buy time on their competitors cell sites.

They all do this to a point.

AT&T has the biggest network .

I bet the school would have been more than happy to let your children use the phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think Randy has the biggest network.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1894654 said:


> I think Randy has the biggest network.


That wasn't the term Ben used, something about a snake?


----------

